# zen pole emploi



## isa19 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 j'ai appris par ce forum que le site d'actualisation zen pole emploi était fermé.
Pour voir je viens de m'y connecter et on me met actualisation de septembre   "pas encore ouverte"  vous pourrez vous actualiser le 28 (ça je sais).
Donc apparemment le site ne serait pas fermé ?? a voir le 28 septembre


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

On verra bien le 28 si il est toujours possible d'y faire notre déclaration 

Perso ça m'arrangerai que ça fonctionne encore car j'ai un nouveau contrat depuis le 12 septembre. 

Ce matin en envoyant mes 4 bs de septembre je me suis rendu compte que ce nouveau contrat que j'ai envoyé  à pôle emploi depuis 1 semaine via mon espace personnel n'est toujours pas traité 

Et j'ai peur qu'il y ait un problème quand je vais m'actualiser car le nouveau contrat n'est toujours pas enregistré 

Je les ai appelé ce matin 
Réponse : il y a du retard dans le traitement 

Pfffffffffff


----------



## isa19 (26 Septembre 2022)

Comme vous j'ai un nouveau contrat u 19 septembre, je lai envoyé directement à mon conseiller c'est ce qui m'a été conseillé par eux-même comme ça a ne passe pas par "des plateaux" de traitement.


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Septembre 2022)

J'ai envoyé un contrat le 31 Août (commencé le 31)... Toujours pas traité. Pourtant ils ont traité le BS d'août de cet employeur et j'ai eu mon ARE


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon ça me rassure


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

moi j'ai envoyé mon nouveau contrat (qui comporte 22 pages) via le site polemploi.

Quelques jours + tard, j'ai reçu un mail de ma conseillère comme quoi EXCEPTIONNELLEMENT ils prenaient en compte mon contrat !!! et que la prochaine fois ils ne le feraient PAS !!!
je vous explique pourquoi : comme moi vous avez sûrement vu que l'on ne peut PAS envoyé + de 8 pages en même temps ; donc pour qu'ils aient mon contrat de 22 pages j'ai fait 3 envois (obligé ! 1 envoi pour 8 pages, 1 autre pour 8 autres pages et puis enfin 6 pages).

Je lui ai renvoyé un mail pour lui demander COMMENT envoyer 22 pages en 1 SEUL envoi de 8 pages ???? 🤔🤔🤔
eh ben vous savez quoi : réponse automatique " la discussion avec votre conseiller est clotûrée" !!! 😫😫😬😬😮😮

bon au prochain contrat j'irai leur déposer en main "propre" ..... l'agence est à une 1/2h de chez moi pffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas besoin d'envoyer 22 pages. Juste celles qui reprennent les éléments essentiels : Employeur, Employée, type de contrat, montant du contrat, date de début, horaires.
Pour ma part, en plus du contrat principal, je fais un contrat secondaire résumé sur 1 page pour POLE EMPLOI. Et ça leur suffit largement


----------



## isa19 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 oui perso j'envoie tjours les 3 premieres pages c'est tout.


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Septembre 2022)

ah ok  merci les filles 🌺


----------



## Nanou91 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bon ! Pour le moment, ZEN POLE EMPLOI est toujours actif dans mon département pour le mois de Septembre. J'ai pu m'y actualiser.
On verra combien de temps il sera encore opérationnel avant d'être supprimé.


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Idem 
Ici dans le Val de Marne ca fonctionne toujours
Je viens tous juste de faire mon actualisation


----------



## Nounousand02 (28 Septembre 2022)

Moi  sa ne fonctionne plus depuis fin juin . Je suis  de l 'Aisne


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

@Nounousand02

Et quand tu cliques sur pouquoi je n'ai p'us accès à Zen ça t'indique quoi comme raison


----------



## Nounousand02 (28 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam .voici ce que sa me dis


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Septembre 2022)

toujours en fonctionnement dans la Sarthe


----------

